# Golden Retriever (kannapolis, NC)



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/657143344.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contacted the Golden Retriever Rescue Club Of Charlotte. I hope they can help him. He looks beautiful


----------

